# Petco Betta Buddy: Anubias Petite



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Hey people I just want to make sure I did the right thing. I recently found that Petco also sells Anubias as "Betta buddies" now, so I got one for Seren's tank. It's sold floating in one of those Betta cups but I want it rooted, so I buried the roots in the gravels. Is that really all you do to plant a "floater"? Just making sure. Thanks!


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

the rhizome cannot be planted it will kill the plant. the rhizome is the thick hard root, the long thin roots can be planted to hold it down but not the rhizome i have lost a few anubias at first before i knew this


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Okay okay! I definitely have buried the whole thing there so I'll change it up. Thanks!


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

Yup, do not plant the rhizome, the stem that the leaves and roots grow out from. I bought a *beautiful* anubias "betta buddy" as well.

Aqua Aurora recently posted a photo of what the rhizome looks like in this thread:

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/planted-betta-tanks/favorite-low-light-beginner-plants-632177/


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

^ you explained it better haha


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Like this?

EDIT: you know what's cool? The tips of the roots have already rooted themselves to the gravels  That thing has just been in there a couple hours!


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

yes but it can be lower if you want, its a bit tricky at first and can be frustrating because it will get loose and float away lol eventually the roots will stick to the gravel and that helps a lot. my icon picture is of one of my anubias if that helps...


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

^ Aha, yup. They do float away and I'd go like "STAAAY!" LOL I'll bury it lower once the roots have... well, rooted.


----------

